# Haunted Casino Las Vegas 2009



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Home haunter blues

Well I opened last week my pro haunt in downtown Las Vegas and all I can say is that it is a pain in the butt. Every night I come home to an empty front yard and miss the home haunt days big time! Had only 4 weeks to build the haunt on the entire second floor of a hotel with no easy way in the building. We have our grand opening this week.... it sucks so far (not the haunt)! One cool thing was a french theme park company wants me to come to France to set up one next year.... that was flattering. Here is my site without much content ... feedback is always appreciated. The domain name will change.... http://www.hinnomgulch.com/
Wishing I wouldn't had gone pro!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

So I wondered what you had been up too....

Hope this turns successful for you.
I will try to get down to see this.
I did notice the billboard on the freeway,but havent seen any other advertising, yet.
Good Luck.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I tell you what......You gotta love what you are doing. If pro-haunts are not your cup of tea, then your heart is not in it.....and we do not need you to completely burn out on Halloween....I have seen it happen.

Web Site looks good so far...hope to see more


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I love what I am doing ... just not in the current stress point. Plus putting out a very large investment is a little nerve racking...
So far the haunt is a success just not the return.... we are scaring the **** out of people and then at night I scare the ****z out of myself when I realize how much I have riding on this. 
I won't ever burn out on Halloween for more than a few months... here is a another link to what we are doing http://www.vegasexperience.com/ to give you an idea of the scale.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

*Vegas and Ghost Buster*

Heads up in Vegas... I will have Dan Aykroyd, the original Ghost Buster, at my haunt this Friday from 3-5 and again late night. Possibly Jim Belushi on Saturday with an original Blues Brother car. Trying to get a drive by from Rob Zombie.

www.tonguesandwich.com
www.vegasexperience.com
www.Binions.com


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Very cool...hope your haunt thrills 'em!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Way Cool


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow you have been a busy boy haven't ya.. hope it all works out and you get what you expect out of it


----------

